# Lantern Soot?



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Any ideas, besides just spraying the globe portion of a lantern with black spray paint, on giving a lantern globe the look of soot? 

Is there a type of glaze or stain that would stick and allow for some type of fading the soot (heavy top, light/none at bottom)?

Thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know about glaze or stain...maybe just put the globe on a kerosene lamp with the wick turned up high, or a candle with a 'too long' wick? This will look about as 'real' as you can get!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have a lantern that the globe would fit on. Thought about that. Plus the glass is pretty thin...not sure if it would crack with actual flame use.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't suppose you have and can use an airbrush, that would be a very easy way to get the desired look.
If the globe is actually glass, you can dip it in soapy water and let it dry. You can repeat this until you get the desired build up of film. You can use the super fine dust from a vacuum cleaner bag to add a dirty film to it too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have an old black ink printer cartridge sitting around, that fine ink dust would probably work really well for this effect. It could be applied with a brush to give you more control. You'll want to break it open in an area that's well protected with a covering of some kind, because that ink can be messy (speaking from experience, having had some cartridges leak on my hands a few times in my life).


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you have a picture of the effect you are looking for?


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what would be wrong with flat black spray paint on the inside. It would be the simplest way to go. Remove the globe Wrap the outside with news paper to protect it from over spray leave both ends open aim for the center at the other end and pull back as you spray. Work from one end and don't try to do it all at once most of the spray will end up at the far end (top) with just a haze to nothing toward the bottom.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spray paint from a distance away....make sure you test it first to make sure your spray pattern is even & nozzle isn't clogged (which would give you spattery paint).


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Going to "try" to do this over the weekend. As long as it isn't terrible, I will post pics


----------

